# ACCU-GAGE/Reel Mower Groomer Gauge



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

This has just been added to my Christmas list! Thanks


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


I believe @Ware and @wardconnor mentioned the hands free option being pretty important for the Accu-gage. Do you think it is as equally important for the Groomer-Gage?

I just ordered the Accu-Gage a few days ago and it is amazing how quickly a $126 tool turned into $220 with options and shipping. However, the OCD part of me is going to be 99.128741% happy with the purchase!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the same goes for the groomer gauge. As it gives yo a second set of hands especially if you are trying to check to make sure the groomer blades are flush against the block.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the magnet "hands-free" option. I use two hands on the wrench and watch the gauge until it's the correct height.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Like MQ I got both, and got the magnet setup for both. They now have a handle to accompany the magnet.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


Sorry MQ. I'm a bit slow so please bare with me,,,can you explain the 50% thing for me,,,I for example have HOC set to .750. Are you saying groomer goes .375?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.
> ...


I understand, you are a Choking Chicken of course :lol: But you are correct in the 50%, I just recommend that as a starting point for the groomer and then depending on the condition of your lawn you may need/want to adjust it up or down from there :thumbup: AATW!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Hahaha. I set myself up for that didn't I?


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:



> For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


I'm trying to visualize the different way the gage sits on the mower. Tough to see from those pics.

Does the gage also go from Drum to Front roller? If so, I am assuming that the "groomer" sits higher? Hence the need for the pop up portion of the gage? Sorry for these dumb questions. Just trying to visualize and rationalize.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > For those of use with OCD this is the tool for you!! I bought this at the same time I bought the HOC gauge as I knew I was going to want to know the exact height set on the groomer that the Baroness has. It can also be used for the brush and verticutter attachments as well. Once again, I got the hands free attachment like on the HOC gauge, it just makes doing everything more consistent and easier. I have found that you want to set the groomer around 50% below your HOC and then adjust from there. The lower you go with your HOC, you may want to start raising the groomer closer to your HOC. I hope that all makes sense. It has a block that you push up to the lowest part of the blades of the groomer to get your settings. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.
> ...


The only dumb questions are the one's unasked.

As for the groomer it is a separate gauge with more surface area for the measurement. The reel height is almost like a screw head that attaches to the bed knife.

For the height of the groomer, I have a brush, I set mine 1/10" BELOW the bed knife measurement.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks. I guess what's confusing me is that if the groomer is set lower than the front roller, how do I place the gage across to reach the drum? Wouldn't the groomer get in the way? Unless by "lower" you mean it sits "deeper" as viewed from the bottom of cutting unit. Sorry. I did say I was "slow". Hehehe


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

The bottom of the rollers is ground level. Your groomer shouldn't be that low. It should be, if in use, set below the front of the bedknife.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhh HAAAAAAAAA. CLICK CLICK

I can't believe it's taken me till now to finally have that moment of "clarity". Lol lol.

I was making this much more complicated than it was.,.thanks for hanging in there with me and for all your help,


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Groomer Gauge Below Grade

Click on the link and scroll down a little bit and you can see how you would set the Groomer/Dethatcher "Below Grade"


----------

